# Signs Of Ovarian Cancer



## Webmaster (Nov 23, 2008)

Bill Fabrey sent me this:

SIGNS OF OVARIAN CANCER

(Even In The Absence Of Ovaries)

An Eye-Opener On Ovarian Cancer

THIS IS A MUST TO READ TO THE END

I hope you all take the time to read this and pass it on to all you can. Send this to the women in your life that you care about.

Years ago, Gilda Radner died of ovarian cancer. Her symptoms were inconclusive, and she was treated for everything under the sun until it was too late. This blood test finally identified her illness but alas, too late. She wrote a book to heighten awareness. Gene Wilder is her widower.


Kathy's Story: this is the story of Kathy West

I have Primary Peritoneal Cancer. This cancer has only recently been identified as its OWN type of cancer, but it is essentially Ovarian Cancer.

Both types of cancer are diagnosed in the same way, with the 'tumor marker' CA-125 BLOOD TEST, and they are treated in the same way - surgery to remove the primary tumor and then chemotherapy with Taxol and Carboplatin.

Having gone through this ordeal, I want to save others from the same fate . That is why I am sending this message to you and hope you will print it and give it or send it via E-mail to everybody you know.

One thing I have learned is that each of us must take TOTAL responsibility for our own health care. I thought I had done that because I always had an annual physical and PAP smear, did a monthly Self-Breast Exam, went to the dentist at least twice a year, etc. I even insisted on a sigmoidoscopy and a bone density test last year. When I had a total hysterectomy in 1993, I thought that I did not have to worry about getting any of the female reproductive organ cancers.

LITTLE DID I KNOW. I don't have ovaries (and they were HEALTHY when they were removed), but I have what is essentially ovarian cancer. Strange, isn't it?

These are just SOME of the things our Doctors never tell us: ONE out of every 55 women will get OVARIAN or PRIMARY PERITONEAL CANCER.

The 'CLASSIC' symptoms are an ABDOMEN that rather SUDDENLY ENLARGES and CONSTIPATION and/or DIARRHEA.

I had these classic symptoms and went to the doctor. Because these symptoms seemed to be 'abdominal', I went to a gastroenterologist. He ran tests that were designed to determine whether there was a bacteria infection; these tests were negative, and I was diagnosed with 'Irritable Bowel Syndrome'. I guess I would have accepted this diagnosis had it not been for my enlarged abdomen. I swear to you, it looked like I was 4-5 months pregnant! I therefore insisted on more tests.

They took an X-ray of my abdomen; it was negative. I was again assured that I had Irritable Bowel Syndrome and was encouraged to go on my scheduled month-long trip to Europe . I couldn't wear any of my slacks or shorts because I couldn't get them buttoned, and I KNEW something was radically wrong. I INSISTED on more tests, and they reluctantly) scheduled me for a CT-Scan (just to shut me up, I think). This is what I mean by 'taking charge of our own health care.'

The CT-Scan showed a lot of fluid in my abdomen (NOT normal). Needless to say, I had to cancel my trip and have FIVE POUNDS of fluid drawn off at the hospital (not a pleasant experience I assure you), but NOTHING compared to what was ahead of me.

Tests revealed cancer cells in the fluid. Finally, finally, finally, the doctor ran a CA-125 blood test, and I was properly diagnosed.

I HAD THE CLASSIC SYMPTOMS FOR OVARIAN CANCER, AND YET THIS SIMPLE CA-125 BLOOD TEST HAD NEVER BEEN RUN ON ME, not as part of my annual physical exam and not when I was symptomatic. This is an inexpensive and simple blood test!

PLEASE, PLEASE TELL ALL YOUR FEMALE FRIENDS AND RELATIVES TO INSIST ON A CA-125 BLOOD TEST EVERY YEAR AS PART OF THEIR ANNUAL PHYSICAL EXAMS.

Be forwarned that their doctors might try to talk them out of it, saying, 'IT ISN'T NECESSARY.' Believe me, had I known then what I know now, we would have caught my cancer much earlier (before it was a stage 3 cancer). Insist on the CA-125 BLOOD TEST; DO NOT take 'NO' for an answer!

The normal range for a CA-125 BLOOD TEST is between zero and 35. MINE WAS 754. (That's right, 754!). If the number is slightly above 35, you can have another done in three or six months and keep a close eye on it, just as women do when they have fibroid tumors or when men have a slightly elevated PSA test (Prostatic Specific Antigens) that helps diagnose prostate cancer.

Having the CA-125 test done annually can alert you early, and that's the goal in diagnosing any type of cancer - catching it early.

Do you know 55 women? If so, at least one of them will have this VERY AGGRESSIVE cancer. Please, go to your doctor and insist on a CA-125 test and have one EVERY YEAR for the rest of your life.

And forward this message to every woman you know, and tell all of your female family members and friends. Though the median age for this cancer is 56, (and, guess what, I'm exactly 56, women as young as 22 have it. Age is no factor.

Gene Wilder and Pierce Brosnan (his wife had it, too) are lobbying for women's health issues, saying that this test should be required in our physicals, just like the PAP and the mammogram. PLEASE TAKE A MOMENT TO SEND THIS OUT TO ALL THOSE YOU CAN. BE IT MALE OR FEMALE, IT SHOULD NOT MATTER, AS THEY CAN FORWARD IT ALSO TO THOSE LOVED ONES THEY KNOW.



A NOTE FROM THE RN:

Well , after reading this, I made some calls. I found that the CA-125 test is an ovarian screening test equivalent to a man's PSA test prostate screen (which my husband's doctor automatically gives him in his physical each year and insurance pays for it). I called the general practitioner's office about having the test done. The nurse had never heard of it. She told me that she doubted that insurance would pay for it. So I called Prudential Insurance Co, and got the same response. Never heard of it - it won't be covered.I explained that it was the same as the PSA test they had paid for my husband for years.After conferring with whomever they confer with,she told me that the CA-125 would be covered.

It is $75 in a GP's office and $125 at the GYN's. This is a screening test that should be required just like a PAP smear (a PAP smear cannot detect problems with your ovaries). And you must insist that your insurance company pay for it.


----------



## Risible (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, Conrad.

I'd like to add that this is a hereditary cancer, and if one of your female relatives has had this particular cancer, your risk increases by 50%.

My mom had ovarian cancer - stage 4. She survived for 15 years and was considered "cured." However, ovarian cancer is a viciously terminal disease. She was very lucky.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 23, 2008)

I would really like to see women routinely screened for CA-125 on a yearly basis, along with our pap smears and mammograms. It just seems so simple and non-invasive a test to NOT do.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree, Vicki. 

Having just gone through (this year) surgery to remove a grapefruit-sized ovarian tumor (benign, thank God)... I am amazed about how and when this test is administered. 

I was in the hospital for pancreatitis when my tumor was first seen on a cat scan of my abdomen. I was told about it, told to have it checked up on, but that it was likely nothing urgent, etc. 

However, to my knowledge, they never ran the CA-125. They never explained to me exactly what was going on other than to follow up with my gyno. I did, but I couldn't get in his office until January (almost 5 months later), and the first test they ran was the CA-125. It put my mind at ease a bit because he told me the numbers we would be worried about, what numbers would put our mind at ease, and when my test results came in I was fairly confident I "at least" didn't have cancer - just a highly unstable tumor that needed to be removed asap. 

My mother has recently been having some abdominal pain and they're going to do a pelvic ultrasound (which I had and was told I was "fine" because they couldn't SEE my right ovary (the one that had the gigantic tumor) so that meant it was fine???) but I want the CA-125 test added immediately as she has a history of cancer - 6 years out from breast cancer and doing fine.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm sure there's some reason from a public health standpoint but it makes no sense to me. We insist that women irradiate their breasts yearly in order to find cancer. Okay, I get that. Minimal risk versus benefit of finding cancers earlier. But a friggin' blood test -- which has essentially no risk -- isn't done routinely. That makes no sense to me at all.

AnnMarie, the reason they figured that not finding your ovary meant that it is okay is that if there's a problem with the ovary it increases in size and can either be felt, seen, or both. In a small woman, that may be the case, but in fat women our ovaries are MUCH harder to feel/see so I think that you can't say we're fine because they can't be seen or felt. I think that if they truly believe that fat women are at higher risk for cancer because of endogenous estrogen then they MUST insist on visualization. In my situation, they said the same thing about my ovary -- "well, we can't feel it so it must be fine", when only a couple of months later I had a large complex cyst (and my ovary) removed under general anesthesia. Seems silly to me not to do a blood test, particularly on women they deem to be high risk.

But what do I know?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm sure there's some reason from a public health standpoint but it makes no sense to me. We insist that women irradiate their breasts yearly in order to find cancer. Okay, I get that. Minimal risk versus benefit of finding cancers earlier. But a friggin' blood test -- which has essentially no risk -- isn't done routinely. That makes no sense to me at all.
> 
> AnnMarie, the reason they figured that not finding your ovary meant that it is okay is that if there's a problem with the ovary it increases in size and can either be felt, seen, or both. In a small woman, that may be the case, but in fat women our ovaries are MUCH harder to feel/see so I think that you can't say we're fine because they can't be seen or felt. I think that if they truly believe that fat women are at higher risk for cancer because of endogenous estrogen then they MUST insist on visualization. In my situation, they said the same thing about my ovary -- "well, we can't feel it so it must be fine", when only a couple of months later I had a large complex cyst (and my ovary) removed under general anesthesia. Seems silly to me not to do a blood test, particularly on women they deem to be high risk.
> 
> But what do I know?



Exactly. I was told if they couldn't see anything in the ultrasound, it was because it was fine. Uhm, maybe you're just looking at the broad side of a barn and THAT's why you don't "see" anything??? Ever consider that?? And I agree that in large women it's even more important... the reason I was having the ultrasound was because they can't palpate my ovaries. I had no symptoms, it was just one of those "hmm, let's just do this and make sure all is fine".... bam, 3 months later I get the cat scan as a complete fluke and voila, grapefruit on your right side. 

Gee.... I wonder!?

I think it should be part of our routine, yearly blood work - what can it hurt?? It can't. It wouldn't have changed my situation, but at least if it _had _been cancer, I'd have known earlier.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 23, 2008)

When I go back to work later this week I'm going to ask my providers why we don't routinely screen for CA-125. It's really bugging me now, why the PSA is done routinely but not the CA-125. I'll let you know if I hear anything reasonable.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 24, 2008)

This is a very timely reminder that we must be ever vigilant with our health.

I was not aware of this particular test, so I think I will discuss it with my GP the next time I see her.

I have routine pap smears and a battery of other tests annually. I have to confess to being somewhat lazy about checking my breasts.

I must do that regularly too. I have become complacent, as there is no history of these types of cancer in my family.

I have been so all consumed with my own medical condition, that I have become less careful about other things.

I think along with having all of these tests, it is important to live as healthy a life as is possible for us as individuals.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 24, 2008)

I know what you mean, Shosh. It's easy to be so busy managing the health problems we DO have, that the possibilities don't get a lot of time. I confess I'm late with my mammogram this year. I just feel like I spend so much time seeing doctors, the last thing I want is to spend even MORE time! I'm low risk too, but I was low risk for thyroid cancer too and that didn't stop me from getting it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm always timid when it comes to asking for special tests and such. I've been having ongoing problems and have an ultra sound scheduled for the day after Thanksgiving coincidentally. I'm going to try to remember the name of this test and bring it up with my gyn for my followup next week. I know from a previous ultrasound that I have a fibroid but nothing was ever done and no tests were ever conducted that I know of.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Nov 24, 2008)

As I understand it, the hesitation for implementing CA-125 as a routine screen for ovarian cancer is that it's reasonably sensitive, but not very specific. Meaning it will reliably be elevated if someone has Ovarian cancer, but that there are many other conditions that will also cause it to be elevated. Some are equally as onerous (pancreatic cancer, endometrial cancer), and some less so (cirrhosis of the liver, fibroids). In a percentage of cases, the only way to figure out what's what would be an invasive procedure. When the epidemiologists crunch the numbers, by their calculations the number of women that would undergo unneeded invasive diagnostic procedures too heavily outweighs the number of women whose ovarian cancer would be correctly detected. Also, I don't think it's been proven that CA-125 is good at detecting Stage 1 or 2 Ovarian CA, which is where the chance of a cure is good. So those are the academic reasons why the test isn't done. I believe there ARE ongoing trials trying to prove otherwise.

(Some doctors have equivalent objections to the PSA, by the way, and are suggesting men skip it unless they have certain risk factors.)

It's always good to know the warning signs and symptoms, though, which the OP lays out well. Ditto for the point of being proactive in asking for more if the explanation from the MD doesn't make sense. I'm kind of appalled that in that woman's story they missed 2 liters of excess abdominal fluid on physical exam. That just shouldn't happen, unless there's some extra information that didn't make it into the story.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 12, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> I would really like to see women routinely screened for CA-125 on a yearly basis, along with our pap smears and mammograms. It just seems so simple and non-invasive a test to NOT do.





Miss Vickie said:


> When I go back to work later this week I'm going to ask my providers why we don't routinely screen for CA-125. It's really bugging me now, why the PSA is done routinely but not the CA-125. I'll let you know if I hear anything reasonable.


I just went through having my yearly physical mad: I hate doing it), and for some reason, remembered these posts of yours, Vicki. I asked my doctor if she ran a CA-125, and she said that she did. I was pretty surprised (and pleased), but my doc does tend to test for everything under the sun. I'm glad she does - that's how we found out I had Lyme Disease a couple of years ago. 

So some doctors are testing for CA-125... I thought you'd be happy to know. Maybe the trend will increase to the point where it becomes routine.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 12, 2009)

This is good info for women to know. 

I've been getting CA-125 blood draws every 3 months for the last 4 years. Let me preface this with saying that my maternal grandmother had ovarian cancer. She did beat it, and is still living at 95. 4 years ago, my GYN decided to do a routine ultrasound (which she had been ordering for me every 2 years), on a yearly basis. It was a good idea, because it showed some cysts on my ovaries that were not normal. She ordered the CA 125 as well, and after look ing at the tests, etc, we are just on a watch and wait mode. My cysts seem to stay the same, and my CA 125 stays about the same, slightly elevated (usually around 60-80), but the Docs seem to think it is not cancer. And we continue to repeat the tests every 3 to 4 months.

So, yes, I am grateful for the CA 125, and it's diagnostic abilities.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, Sam! Yay for good doctors! My own feeling is that since they're making us subject ourselves to radiation -- YEARLY -- to find breast cancer tumors, even when we're low risk, then why not do a way less invasive test to also look for cancer? I worry about the increased radiation we're getting from all these tests we're ordering. MRI's, CT scans, x rays. None of them on their own are a big deal but last year I had something like four CT scans, a PET CT scan, and several x rays. That just seems nuts. 

I knocked my head pretty hard at work the other day and was thrilled that they didn't try to get me to have a head CT or x ray. I never lost consciousness but still... with the CYA way of practicing medicine these days I was pretty sure they'd want some sort of imagery of my brain box. But miracle of miracles, they didn't. Of course, it could be they were trying to save money since they'd have to foot the bill and I'm "only" an employee. But I'd rather think they were trying to save me from unnecessary radiation.

I'm glad you had your physical, Sam. *gold star for you* I know, they're no fun but it's better to see doctors so you catch stuff early, 'cause otherwise you end up seeing way too much of them when you're sick.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 22, 2009)

Ladies another thing to watch out for is Ovarian cysts....they can become cancerous. I didnt know I even had them until one night I was spending the night at a friends when I was 16 and felt a sharp, stabbing pain on my left lower abdomen. I assumed it was like my apendix or something and went to the ER. Because of my age and the unliklihood of me having this, the doctor ran NO tests and dismissed it as a muscle cramp and gave me some low dose motrin. 

Any of you whove eve had these will know how much it hurts...Ive broken many bones and I must say this is much more painful...imagine ur insides have gone through a blender...and thats what it feels like.

So finally after a few days my family physician does an ultrasound and low and be hold my left ovary is swollen with cysts. The pain I had was one of the cysts rupturing. 

Ive had on removed through surgery so far, because if they are big enough and they rupture, they WILL kill you. so keep this minor stage of premature ovarian cancer in mind also ladies. Stay beautiful. Stay happy. Stay healthy.

XOXO
Audrey


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 23, 2009)

A cyst cannot become cancerous. They are dangerous in their own right, but ovarian cancer is a different animal, though it does happen in the same organ.

Funny (not haha but you know...) that you mention ovarian cysts. I've been having pain the last few days, and blowing it off because I occasionally get pain when I ovulate which is called mittelschmerz, no big deal, take some Motrin and be glad I'm not post-menopausal, blah blah blah. But it wasn't going away this time and was waking me (us) up at night, so Burtimus, concerned husband that he is, insisted I get seen. Sure enough, I have a pretty large complex cyst on my remaining ovary. It's not my first, and probably won't be my last. My first really awful one happened when I was pregnant with my middle child and required surgical excision during pregnancy -- a very scary ordeal because it was jeopardizing the pregnancy by its very existence and there was a risk of preterm birth from the surgery itself. (Everything turned out okay, and she was born a few days after her due date, no worse for wear).

I've had a few which have mostly gone away on their own, and hopefully this one will follow suit; only one did I have to have removed, and ironically I didn't even know I had it, but my WLS doc found it during my gastric bypass and was so concerned by its appearance that he removed it, and my ovary. The big danger with them is torsion (where they twist around, and become exTREMEly painful and this is dangerous because it can cut off the blood supply to the ovary and Fallopian tube) or hemorrhage and possible subsequent shock when they rupture, if they're big enough. So definitely, not something to play around with.

One thing to keep in mind is that the body makes cysts with each cycle. These are called follicular cysts and they break on their own, when the egg is released often with little or no pain. Sometimes, though, the cyst becomes a corpus luteum cyst and can grow several inches in size. These usually don't cause problems either, but in some cases they can, especially if they become very large and twist around the ovary. Polycystic ovarian syndrome (PCOS) is yet another animal, and can cause a myriad of problems, many of which are unrelated to reproduction like heart disease and diabetes, but also can interfere with fertility.

Bottom line: any abdominal pain that isn't relieved with over the counter pain relievers -- or if accompanied by nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, bleeding or fever -- is reason to get immediate medical attention. Don't do like I did and wait days to get seen. It turned out okay (we're waiting it out, hoping it'll go away on its own like the others) but it could just as easily been a really serious medical issue. But it isn't a sign of ovarian cancer, even though it is no less serious in its own right.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 23, 2009)

Something to add as well Ms Vickie...i asked my doc about blood tests to check for ovarian cancer, and she said there is a high incidence of false positives for the test (ca 125) and she said unless there is a big history of it in my family, or if i have been positive before it isnt something to get...i thought since i was hard to assess, it would be a good screening tool and she said that just isnt so...in fact, both my gyn and my private both said the same thing...( i had the test in the past and it was negative)

just FYI.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 23, 2009)

Di, that's what I've heard too. What's interesting about the false positive thing is that we do lots of tests that have false positives in medicine. I wonder why they choose not to do this one. One example is the quad screen we do for women in pregnancy. It has a very false high rate -- it can be high for poor dating, twins, and many times for no good reason. And yet pregnant women are encouraged to get this test, which often then requires more testing, some of which is invasive and could cause miscarriage (amniocentesis).

It's just interesting what they pick and choose as being okay for routine use. I think I'd rather have the CA 125 test, knowing it could give me a false positive result which I'd have to follow up with. I think it should at least be offered, and let the woman decide.

(Nice to see you, by the by!)


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 24, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Di, that's what I've heard too. What's interesting about the false positive thing is that we do lots of tests that have false positives in medicine. I wonder why they choose not to do this one. One example is the quad screen we do for women in pregnancy. It has a very false high rate -- it can be high for poor dating, twins, and many times for no good reason. And yet pregnant women are encouraged to get this test, which often then requires more testing, some of which is invasive and could cause miscarriage (amniocentesis).
> 
> It's just interesting what they pick and choose as being okay for routine use. I think I'd rather have the CA 125 test, knowing it could give me a false positive result which I'd have to follow up with. I think it should at least be offered, and let the woman decide.
> 
> (Nice to see you, by the by!)



I agree with you, the quad test has many false positives...

i just had a HS=CRP which is supposed to be more specific for cardiac disease, i almost had a heart attack when i saw my results...norm is less than what...1.3 or something like that, high is greater than 3...mine was 7...BUT i am being tested for an inflammatory disease, so the test is useless...in the face of inflammation, so why the hell did she do an expensive test under those conditions, first, i have to pay for it, second it is useless....grrrr...now in response to the test i am taking 3600 mg of fish oil per day...thats a lot of fish oil...but i have to admit my rosasea looks better...how strange, but i digress...i was whining about false positives wasnt i??

great to see you too Miss Vickie


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 24, 2009)

CA125 is the test that can save your life from Ovarian Cancer. I feel that this type of Cancer is a Death Sentence because if you catch it in the 4th stage you're going to die but if you catch it in the 2nd stage its still hope


----------



## squidge dumpling (Feb 10, 2009)

I am not sure what stage my cousin was at when she found out she had ovarian caner but she lost her fight against it and passed away on sunday 9th Febuary, she was 36.


----------



## Risible (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that, Squidge D. Please accept my condolences. 

36 ... so young, so soon.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Squidge.  That's just awful. Please accept my condolences on such a premature loss. I hope that we can find better ways to diagnose and treat ovarian cancer earlier and with greater success.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Feb 10, 2009)

It's just too much. Every other day they tell me numbers and horrible illnesses that are becoming more and more common, and here i am, 25 with a crappy job and no health insurance. I can't afford going to the dentist, or getting a physical every year, let alone extra tests. They should include this in the Women's free health plan they offer at Planned parenthood. I got a short check-up there and signed up for the government funded program. I've not had a PAP done let alone extra stuff. It's too pricey for the underemployed!


----------



## cnk2cav (Feb 10, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> It's just too much. Every other day they tell me numbers and horrible illnesses that are becoming more and more common, and here i am, 25 with a crappy job and no health insurance. I can't afford going to the dentist, or getting a physical every year, let alone extra tests. They should include this in the Women's free health plan they offer at Planned parenthood. I got a short check-up there and signed up for the government funded program. I've not had a PAP done let alone extra stuff. It's too pricey for the underemployed!



Not sure if the govenment plan you were talking about is 'selectplan' or not, but it looks like it would cover, at the very least, pap smears (if you qualify)

http://www.dpw.state.pa.us/ServicesPrograms/MedicalAssistance/SelectPlanforWomen/003677230.htm


----------



## squidge dumpling (Feb 11, 2009)

Risible said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, Squidge D. Please accept my condolences.
> 
> 36 ... so young, so soon.





Miss Vickie said:


> I'm so sorry, Squidge.  That's just awful. Please accept my condolences on such a premature loss. I hope that we can find better ways to diagnose and treat ovarian cancer earlier and with greater success.



thanks so much


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Mar 13, 2009)

New study published, worth bumping the thread for. 

Here is the NYTimes summarizing the study results.


And here is the journal article itself. 


In brief, British researchers feel they have proven that screening methods (CA-125 and/or vaginal ultrasound) CAN detect early stage ovarian cancer. What's still unclear is whether you benefit enough women by early detection to balance out the deaths/complications that occcur when you operate on someone who was negative for cancer despite the test, and something goes wrong. But it looks like they're getting closer to having a reliable protocol.


----------



## Plainguy (Dec 15, 2009)

I think everyone should read the first posting on this thread, I have a story to tell about someone dear to me who lost the battle. However the things that happened to her being a ssbbw might benefit others so I'm going to start a new thread, "Don't let this happen to YOU"! Once I collect all the necessary things and get my thoughts straight. . I'll begin the thread. . These messages and information are too important to ignore. .


----------



## BBW_Blondie (Sep 14, 2010)

I am going to revive this posting because I believe every woman should advocate for her health. 

In the spring '06, at the age of 29, I started having pains in my abdomin that became so excrutiating, I went to the ER several times. After a couple of months of mis/non diagnosis and a stomach harder than that of my 8 month pregnant sis-in-law, a CAT scan showed a large abdominal tumor that the DRs couldn't determine the origin of due to its size. Emergency exploratory surgery led to the removal of a 16# ovarian tumor, my right ovary and fallopian tube. The tumor was cancerous. 

After seeing 5 doctors, my persistance was the only reason I finally got that scan that lead to surgery. The original DR in the ER diagnosed the tumor as a "fatty deposit" and told me to lose some weight. Luckily, I had a very skilled surgeon who was able to remove "all" of the cancer and I didn't have to have radiation or chemo which is very atypical.

For the first year, I had sonograms and the CA125 done quarterly, the second year out, it was done twice a year and now during my yearly, I have an added sonogram and CA125 done. It was 4 years this summer since I had surgery and was diagnosed and my tests have all come back normal!

Ladies, fight for more testing. Its your body and you are the only one that can keep it healthy!


----------



## Risible (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm glad to hear things turned out well for you, Blondie, and congratulations on the remission!

Thanks for sharing your story ... ovarian cancer is nothing to fool around with, and the description of your symptoms may be helpful to others here.


----------

